# مجموعة خواتم عشان خاطر عيون بنات المنتدى



## Ferrari (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مجموعة خواتم عشان خاطر عيون بنات المنتدى

 ويارب يعجبوكم









































































يمتد


​


----------



## Ferrari (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اتمنى ان المجموعة دى تعجبكم


​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه الروووووووووووووووعه يا فرارى 








ده كمان عجبنى اوى

ممكن اعرف السعر

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Ferrari (13 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> ايه الروووووووووووووووعه يا فرارى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الغالى يرخصلك يا كاندى

دة بقى هـــدية منى لأحن أخت  لأختى كــــــــــاندى

ميرسي على ذوقيك وعلى المشاركة الجميلة

الرب يبارك حياتِك وخدمتِك

​


----------



## nonaa (13 أكتوبر 2008)

حقيقى مجموعه هايله
ونفسى كدة ف اتنين منهم
بس ادعيلى 
شكرا يا فرارى​


----------



## Ferrari (13 أكتوبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> حقيقى مجموعه هايله
> ونفسى كدة ف اتنين منهم
> بس ادعيلى
> شكرا يا فرارى​



يارب ياأختى يا رب

هههههههههههههههههههه ميرسي على المشاركة الحلوة يا nonaa

الرب يباركِك
​


----------



## kajo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*el 7agat di lilforga w bas*​


----------



## Ferrari (13 أكتوبر 2008)

kajo قال:


> *el 7agat di lilforga w bas*​



لا وللهدايا كمان

ههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسي على المرور الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## ارووجة (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*حلووووين  خاصة اول اربع خواتم تحفة

ميرسي الك اخي

*


----------



## Ferrari (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> *حلووووين  خاصة اول اربع خواتم تحفة
> 
> ميرسي الك اخي
> 
> *



ميرسي ليكى يا ارووجة على مشركتِك وعلى ذوقيك الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتِك وخدمتِك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*اول اربعه فى المجموعه الاولى جامدين مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*تحفففففففففففففة *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*اللة يا فريري 
حلوين قوي 
لازم تحنسنا بالجمال دة
هههههههههههههههه
سلام المسيح*


----------



## Ferrari (15 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اول اربعه فى المجموعه الاولى جامدين مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت*​



شكراً ليكى على ذوقيك
نورتى الموضوع
​


----------



## Ferrari (15 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *تحفففففففففففففة *​


ميرسي على المشاركة
الرب يباركِك
​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسيييييييييي فرارى مجموعة خواتم روووووووووووعه

ممكن أخود واحد ؟؟؟ هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Ferrari (15 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة يا فريري
> حلوين قوي
> لازم تحنسنا بالجمال دة
> هههههههههههههههه
> سلام المسيح*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

معلش بقى خدوا فكرة وأشتروا بكرة

ميرسي على المشاركة الجميلة

الرب يباركِك
​


----------



## Ferrari (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> ميرسيييييييييي فرارى مجموعة خواتم روووووووووووعه
> 
> ممكن أخود واحد ؟؟؟ هههههههههههههههه​



ميرسي خالص يا ميريام على ذوقيك بجد

وكل الخواتم تحت امرِك يا فندم

الرب يبارك حياتِك
​


----------

